# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [26-05-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - QcFire v2.3 - More ZTE Power...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v2.3
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*   *QcFire supports hundreds more Brands and Model than listed*   *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- IMEI Repair in FTM + Flash Mode (ZTE)
- Backup / Restore QCN (ZTE) 
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._   *Added New Devices:*  *ZTE*
- Avid Plus (Z828)
- Avid Trio (Z833)
- Axon (A1R)
- Axon M (Z999)
- Blade A1
- Blade Force (N9517)
- Blade V8 Pro (Z978)
- Blade X (Z965)
- Boost Max (N9521)
- Grand X2 (Z850)
- Grand X4 (Z957)
- Imperial Max (Z963U)
- Maven (Z812)
- Midnight Pro (Z828TL)
- Overture 2 (Z813)
- Prestige (N9132)
- Prestige 2 (N9136)
- Tempo (N9131)
- Trek 2 (K88)
- Warp 7 (N9519)
- Warp Elite (N9518)
- Zmax 2 (Z955A)
- Zmax 2 (Z955L)
- Zmax 2 (Z956)   *OnePlus*
- X (E1003)   *Fixed Reset Mi Account Bug*
- Now Reset Mi Account will work as usual.
- If your phone is stuck on Logo, try reboot, or flash your phone.
- _This issue is no more caused by QcFire, but some Mi security patch._    *Updated Internal Loader Database 
Minor Bugfixes and Improvements*    *A LOT MORE DEVICES SUPPORTED THAN LISTED*    *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT      WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO                ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT      ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS  ILLEGAL.     USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY  DONE WITH     USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT  LIMITED TO  ESN  /   MEID /    IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::      How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*      *PLEASE         DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY        POST REGARDING THIS  UPDATE AND        SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF    TOPIC     POST WILL BE  DELETED IMMEDIATELY.*

----------

